# Crypt ID ?



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi All....


I've attached a couple of crypt pics... will anyone plz. give a shot and identify?

Thanks ...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm guessing walkeri, but we'll need to see it grow to get better guesses and the verdict will probably not be in until it flowers.


----------

